# Under starters orders.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Well the day has arrived,up early to get down to Folkstone for the train.Heading for Portugal,so if anyone has any suggestions of places to stay let me know.We have got 3 month so no real hurry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a good time BT, wish we were off too.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Had a bit of a Barryd start when I found a tyre flat then when I got my pump out of the garage found that had turned into a paddling pool.I had fitted valve extensions to make it easy to check tyre pressures and one had loosened off,got the tyre pumped up and made it to Marboue aire.Emptied the garage and removed a panel to reveal a slack t- piece for the outside shower point,tightened up the jubilee clips and that got that sorted.It was hot and sunny so everything dried out quickly,Mrs T went away out on her motorbike to get liquid refreshments.Got my habitation check done at a Frankia dealer in Bordeaux and tootled down to Ondres plage where the sea looked inviting but very big waves,so gave a swim a miss.Had a swim yesterday at San Sebastian,coldish but enjoyed it.First swim,more to come.Didn't like SS aire so we left and are now at Burgos in the rain,heading towards Figuera da Foz today but won't get that far,will keep updating this thread of our travels an adventures. :smile2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have a great time, we loved armacao de pera, park campismo hope link works. We rode out on pushbikes, will be better for you on the Duke ;-)

http://en.camping.info/portugal/algarve/parque-de-campismo-da-praia-de-armação-de-pera-16418
Will be interested to hear how you get on, we are going back this autumn so try out all the roads and campsites and aires and camperstops for us, so we dont have to do the hard work before we go.
Regards to you both

Sue n john


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

They say bad luck comes in threes and I found the third one,worn out brake pads on my MTB. The bike has Hope disc brakes,so thought that was me stuffed for getting spares in Portugal but found a bike shop right across the road from the parking in Figueira and guess what,they had one set of pads for my bike.I then checked the rear brake and they looked a bit low so searched for another supplier,Hope have a stockist just down the road in Marinha Grande.Got the Wee Beastie out and went for a scoot down there and bought another set of pads just in case.Found a great aire at Costa de Lavos before we went to Nazare,didn't like the stop there,very noisy as it's right on the main road.We are now at Foz do Arelho which is rammed because it's a holiday weekend,it's been upgraded since the last time we were here and now costs 3€ a night but has wifi and full empty/fill facilities.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Keep up the info BT am hoping to do the same run later in the year so all your stops will be noted. many thanks.

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay cabby,

Avoid the aire at Lorvao,it is rubbish and a bitch to get to. This looked like a good wilding spot coming in From Spain not far from Fuentes de Onoro. https://www.google.com/maps/@40.600837,-7.031881,213m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Portugal is my favourite country to visit, we have rented a villa there many times but I would love to go in the motorhome.

We're not able to take extended holidays due to work commitments but as soon as I can a lengthy trip to Portugal is top of my list

I'll be reading with interest


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Okay cabby,


Ey What about us lol

Sue n John


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry Sue, 

Now on the aire at Lagos.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep those posts coming

Who knows we may make it one day

And if not we will enjoy your trip

Sandra and Albert


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The surf and sun tour continues,we had 2 days at Portimao and are now at Park de Gale.


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like you are having a good time.


I am very interested in all of these places you are visiting. We aim to visit Portugal in November, it will be our first extended trip.


Debbie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi bigtree,

We,be been out wandering around Portugal for a couple of months now, haven't had WiFi often so missed this post.

Currently at manky rota for a few days, didn't think we would like as its a bit big and brash but its OK and the beach is great, free WiFi too, all for €4.50pn.

Been wandering around loads of barragems and praia fluvials too, found a few gems.

Slowly heading back at the end of the month, will keep an eye on this thread, enjoy the rest of your trip.

Pete


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Arrived at Manta Rota today and heading to Alcoutim tomorrow ,Spain next.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Wasn't impressed with Alcoutim so only one night,now on the aire in Seville.You might wonder what I'am doing on so early,well I'm on Mozzie patrol again.The little buggers just love me,that and the noise from the docks has kept me awake most of the night.


----------

